# 370Z Rear speaker pods



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Well been working on these a bit, so I thought it was time to post.
The stock speakers in the z are around 3 1/4, but the customer wanted bigger ones. So I built some.


Made the rings









Pulled the carpet off the panels


















Started finding the right angle to mout the rings. 









Starting to epoxy the supports









So far


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Wrapped 









First layer of resin









1st layer of fiberglass matting 











More to come


----------



## bcbsox (Sep 14, 2010)

Customer really likes his rear staging?

Looks like nice work, though not my taste.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya he was not happy with just a front stage and a sub in the trunk. Some are not you know?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bravo looks like the beginning of a solid install. Do work SON lol...


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Bondo overload!!

Been busy but these should be done tomorrow with sanding and carpet.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Will be installed a little later. I stuffed a little bit of poly fill to help keep vibration down. Keep in mind that I am by no means an expert and wrapping fabric!!! I know there is a bit of overlay behind the speaker.

The second one came out much better, I starter around the speaker ring and went from there instead of the other way around.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

pretty cool project you had there enjoy it


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Z-Roc said:


> pretty cool project you had there enjoy it


Thanks, I think the customer will enjoy them more.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well as a future meaning asap customer, I can't wait. I will have Matt doing a three way front stage, incorporating three amps and a new custom subwoofer enclosure. It will be neat and professional which is why I have chosen him as my installer of choice. Pictures soon to follow.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Not only does he do good work, he is a really nice gentleman to deal with.


----------



## focused313 (Apr 19, 2012)

looks good, very good.


----------

